# not to many catches



## ARhunttrap07 (Dec 5, 2007)

hey if i kno there are bobcats in an area and im making multiple sets around them how come iv only caught one? anybody kno? theres plenty of sign and i catch plenty of fox and **** in the area and they havnt been trapped in there before... :-?


----------



## rangeman (Dec 7, 2006)

When you say multple sets, do you mean you are mixing up your baits and lures? AR are you from Arkansas? My terrain may be like yours...... I have caught (4) so far, and pinched a couple more. (1) on deer parts,(1) on fish, and (2) on rabbit, all using bobcat urine at the set. I have tried these commercial lures and baits with very little results. Natural seems to be better around here. This is hunting country, and I have observed some vary wary predators. I caught most of mine around the last full moon in December. I noticed alot of sign on the roads during the full moon in January, but the weather was on and off for a couple weeks so I missed this last full moon. It has slowed way down this week. I 've got sets all over fresh sign but they seem to be finicky or spooked right now. I am no pro, but I have learned that patience with cats is the key. I have caught plenty of fox, coyote, and **** also, so I don't know whats up either? A guy the other day told me beaver castor or meat is good. Are you using any visual attractors? If your in mountain country ridge saddles are good. Cats are lazy, they will eventually be through that saddle. Their ranges are big sometimes, one guy on the forum last week said it took him 2 weeks to get this cat. We've got a 20 cat limit over here and the season runs through February. I am going to keep trying. There is not anything better than saying good mornig to a Bobcat! :wink:


----------



## ARhunttrap07 (Dec 5, 2007)

hey rangeman thanx for the reply! yea im in a heavily hunted area and when i said multiple sets i just meant 5 or 6 sets in about a 40 acre area and they were baited with commercial bait, so with the little bit of season left i might try the natural bait. oh, and yea the beaver caster and meat works real well! A friend of mine has caught cats so far. he caught a bever and cut off enogh meat and all the glands to fill up a quart jar and buried until next season.


----------

